# Ajinomoto (MSG)?



## girdhar (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,
I heard that it is harmful to eat ajinomoto  Or MSG in the food which is commonly  used to make food more tastier in  chines dishes .
   what are your opinions about MSG?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 31, 2007)

To most of the poeple in the world, it's harmless.  Some have an allergy to it.


----------



## jet (Dec 31, 2007)

Monosodium glutamate - Health Concerns


----------



## Aera (Dec 31, 2007)

I like using a MSG in stir fry, but it gives me a headache most of the time, so I try not to use too much of it and that seems to be ok.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 31, 2007)

Aera said:


> I like using a MSG in stir fry, but it gives me a headache most of the time, so I try not to use too much of it and that seems to be ok.


 

It appears you are one who has a sensitivity to MSG.  Stir fry should be OK without the MSG.


----------



## GB (Dec 31, 2007)

There were news reports years ago that scared people into thinking MSG was bad for you and that you would get dizzy and lightheaded and have headaches. After these reports came out everyone thought they were getting headaches from MSG. The truth is that only a small percentage of the population is allergic to MSG. Lots of people do get headaches when eating it, BUT it is all in their heads. If you think you are going to get a headache then you will. The body and mind can do amazing things.

Aera, I am not saying that you do not suffer from the allergy. I would have no way of knowing if you are one of the few who does actually have the allergy. I am just saying that the majority of people who think they suffer from it really don't.

Most people ingest MSG every week. It is in tons of processed foods that you would never think had it.


----------



## Aera (Dec 31, 2007)

I know what you're saying but I didn't know MSG was known to cause headaches. I do use it, but like half the amount the jar says to use in the recipes and I have no problems with that. Also, in my case it's probably the high sodium that bothers me, cause I don't do too well with high sodium foods in general, so I avoid lots of processed foods as it is for sodium and the many other bad things in them. I don't think I have any allergy to MSG, just that high sodium does seem to bother me.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 31, 2007)

I know folks are now saying that MSG being harmful to your health is a myth, but I am one who does NOT get headaches _unless_ there is MSG or Equal (made from the same ingredients, I guess) in something I've eaten unsuspectingly.

Ancient Chinese Secret.... the properties of ajinomoto used to be naturally created in food.  These days, there is so much call for it that it is made chemically.  Why do I have the feeling that it's probably NOT harmful when it occurs naturally, but could be really bad for at least some people when it's artifically created?


----------



## Clienta (Dec 31, 2007)

I am one of those people who has a very unpleasant reaction to MSG. While traveling in China, I carried a card in Chinese saying, "I am allergic to MSG". I was served something different from everyone else during our tour there. If you've been to China & experienced the bathrooms, you would understand why one would not want to be sick unnecessarily. I ask at all the Chinese restaurants I go to & sometimes they are honest & other times they are not & it is very obvious to me within 20 minutes of eating. I love Chinese food but often avoid it while traveling just to be safe. (There are some Mexican restaurants in the States that use it too.)


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 31, 2007)

Clienta said:


> I am one of those people who has a very unpleasant reaction to MSG. While traveling in China, I carried a card in Chinese saying, "I am allergic to MSG". I was served something different from everyone else during our tour there. If you've been to China & experienced the bathrooms, you would understand why one would not want to be sick unnecessarily. I ask at all the Chinese restaurants I go to & sometimes they are honest & other times they are not & it is very obvious to me within 20 minutes of eating. I love Chinese food but often avoid it while traveling just to be safe. (There are some Mexican restaurants in the States that use it too.)


 Filipinos use it quite a bit in their cooking, as well.  If it's Asian, it's always good to ask!


----------



## babetoo (Dec 31, 2007)

not sure of its real name, i call it potato whitener and it works on lettuce. takes the brown out of both.

i am very senstive to it. gives me the runs almostly instantly. needless to say i always ask. sometimes they lie and say they don't use it. i of course can always tell.

babe


----------

